# Best way to eat rice



## IB-studjent- (Oct 21, 2011)

If you haven't tried this do it now. Get some long grain rice some tomatoes and onions. Chop the tomatoes and onions into cubes add to the rice and add a generous amount of soysause.
Really cheap and tasty.


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 21, 2011)

You are wrong!

The best way is through your mouth!


----------



## FireInside (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## nothingleft09 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mmm... I say all natural honey is amazing with rice.


----------



## Thep (Oct 21, 2011)

I'm Asian, and I know many secrets of rice. 

I will not share them.


----------



## brynotherhino (Oct 21, 2011)

^not cool man!


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 21, 2011)

While your rice cooks, add some peanut oil and your soy sauce. It'll absorb the soy along with the water. Also, add some minced garlic to the mix early on. Can eat that stuff for ages.


----------



## Daemoniac (Oct 22, 2011)

Raw.


----------



## TheKindred (Oct 22, 2011)

FireInside said:


>






... It makes everything better. I've used It to make other hot sauces taste better. 

Nothin' finer!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 22, 2011)

WRONG!

Every Brazilian knows that the best way to eat rice is with beans. Brazilian style beans mind you.


----------



## Isan (Oct 22, 2011)

leandroab said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Every Brazilian knows that the best way to eat rice is with beans. Brazilian style beans mind you.



GTFO


----------



## Asrial (Oct 23, 2011)

I have several methods:

Fastfood-esque with a beaten egg, corn, ham and ketchup/hotsauce
Extra fast prep with just boiled rice, butter, salt, pepper and a hint of soy
Homestyle cooking, as in JAMBALAYA!
Homemade sushi!
As fried rice with ungodly hot hotsauce. Do I need to say more?


----------



## Explorer (Oct 23, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> If you haven't tried this do it now. Get some long grain rice some tomatoes and onions. Chop the tomatoes and onions into cubes add to the rice and add a generous amount of soysause.
> Really cheap and tasty.



Sorry, but that was awful, and entirely too crunchy. 

I suggest you alter that method, adding sufficient water to the rice and then cooking it. 

----

Going further, you can cook the onions lightly until they turn transparent, then use tomato paste, stirring the rice into it and lightly frying it until it's coated with the paste. Then add the water. 

I'd even probably add garlic and such before the cooking stage. 

I think this is called Spanish rice, but everyplace I've lived where this was common already spoke Spanish, and didn't call it that.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 23, 2011)

I was expecting some sort of spoon vs fork vs chopsticks thread 

Best rice I've had was duck fried rice at a Thai place in Cambridge, MA.


----------



## MTech (Oct 23, 2011)

My fav way to eat rice.....with lots of raw fish!!


----------



## Mexi (Oct 24, 2011)

any kind of rice that is fried with some other kind of food will always taste better. as far as a "purer" flavour of rice, just the right proportion of salt and bullion cube makes for a very solid flavour that compliments any kind of meat or food really (again, only if the rice itself isn't a bed for other food or as a filler for other crazy shit in it)


----------



## AySay (Oct 24, 2011)

You noobs...

The best way to eat rice is to eat it along with the other Indian food it comes with.


----------



## kmanick (Nov 2, 2011)

MTech said:


> My fav way to eat rice.....with lots of raw fish!!


 
6this. I could eat Sushi for lunch every day.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Nov 2, 2011)

Explorer said:


> Sorry, but that was awful, and entirely too crunchy.
> 
> I suggest you alter that method, adding sufficient water to the rice and then cooking it.
> 
> ...


That would be good too, but time consuming. When I'm hungry I need to eat pronto !


----------



## Daggorath (Nov 2, 2011)

Just make a cheats risotto. Frying pan + dice some onions, garlic, whatever else you've got in the fridge to make a base (celery, carrot, mushrooms etc.), bit of bacon if you have. Then just add a tin of chopped tomatoes and puree if you've got it. Cook the rice, and mix with sauce. You can probably cook the sauce in the time it takes to cook the rice. 10-15 mins, wholesome and tasty. Can't go wrong.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 2, 2011)

AySay said:


> You noobs...
> 
> The best way to eat rice is to eat it along with the other Indian food it comes with.


----------



## butterschnapps (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer to eat jasmine rice by itself if it is steamed and moist.
Sticky rice, I prefer by itself as well.
If the rice is not moist or sticky, I put some kind of sauce in with it.
Sometimes barbeque sauce, sometimes mustard, and for steamed brown rice I mix it with curry.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 7, 2011)

Jasmine rice with beans in a BBQ sauce along with green peppers onions and a nice salad with avocado!


----------



## isha123 (Nov 8, 2011)

IB-studjent- said:


> If you haven't tried this do it now. Get some long grain rice some tomatoes and onions. Chop the tomatoes and onions into cubes add to the rice and add a generous amount of soysause.
> Really cheap and tasty.



You are right. Even i also like this.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 8, 2011)

with refried beans of course.


----------



## Fiction (Nov 8, 2011)

Nothing better then Honey Soy chicken and Rice... With copius amounts of chillis, capsicums, onion and but of course.. HONEY. My Honey Soy chicken is like Elvis's fucking sandwiches, I don't hold back. When It says 1 teaspoon I use half a fucking jar!

... I'm done, but I do love chicken of the honey and/or soy variety.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 8, 2011)

I usually just eat it white and by itself... 

If anything fancy has gone on it had nothing to do with me.


----------



## rectifryer (Nov 10, 2011)

I bought a rice cooker and it was the best investment ever!

Anyways, I put some rotel tomatoes and rotel sauce in my. Then I put seasoned chicken in it. Its mexican chicken and rice. It is awesome.


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 10, 2011)

Thai Green Curry.


----------



## broj15 (Nov 14, 2011)

jasmine rice is pure win. a touch of garlic, little bit of salt and 3-5 whole kalamata olives and maybe some tzatziki sauce for a little extra flavor (i love greek food). I can get jasmine rice for $8.00 for a 5 lbs bag (aka a shit ton of rice)


----------



## Edika (Nov 14, 2011)

I find the taste of rice even if it is jasmine, basmati or other a bit aromatic varieties uninspiring to eat just boiled. If I will accompany with it a dish that has sauce or strong flavors I will just melt some butter with garlic and mix with the boiled rice. If I plan to just eat rice and don't want to add some kind of meat of fish then I season one finely chopped onion and clover of garlic with mushrooms, pepper and a carrot with olive oil (or butter if you the cost of olive oil is prohibiting in your area). After 10-15 of seasoning (with salt and peppa) in low fire I add the rice and fry for a couple of minutes and then add water and a mixture of rosemary, oregano, thyme and basil (not too much or the aromas will be too strong). I cook until the rice is soft but not mushy.


----------



## Aevolve (Nov 20, 2011)

FireInside said:


>



Just picked up a bottle of this yesterday and this shit is amazing.


----------

